

iPhones Become Mobile Casinos By Adding Real-Money Bets - millerski150
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-16/iphones-become-mobile-casinos-by-adding-real-money-bets.html

======
dhughes
It makes sense now that ticket-in ticket-out is common, tokens are ancient,
and most of the industry is moving towards server-based gaming.

No longer is a terminal where all the logic is they are just dumb terminals
that display the outcome that was generated on a server.

Even the old terminals were just a computer that displayed the results on
"fake" reels and video results i.e. the result was generated in a microsecond
and then you saw the game played on a screen or reel. Unlike the really old
days where physical reel gears/stepper motors if damaged would result in
something different.

But seeing the average casino patron is around age 60, non-technical and
seemingly paranoid as hell I can't see this working for that age range. Plus
you can't smack it or whack it to make sure it pays. Add to that having 100 of
the same game but of course people fixate on one of those and fight over it
because it's the lucky one.

I wonder if Bitcoin could work, get paid in Bitcoins and then deposit that in
amounts less than $1200 US tax law trigger? W2G I think it is? (it's an
options setting on slot machines too)

 _I work in a small casino._

------
politician
This is regarding apps for the UK. AFAIK, it's still illegal for financial
institutions in the US to process transactions coded as gambling.

~~~
millerski150
Yes. But it's interesting because the US is considering legalizing it:
"Restrictions on Internet gambling in the U.S. may also ease, as several
states, including California, Nevada and New Jersey, are considering
legislation to legalize the practice."

~~~
politician
That is especially interesting since the federal law preventing banks and such
from honoring such transactions is... federal.

~~~
millerski150
The article says "Restrictions on Internet gambling in the U.S. may also
ease." Both Bloomberg citing the "U.S." as a whole and these states bucking
the anti-gambling trend (historically states have been pioneers for trends in
federal legislation) _might_ (I said "considering") mean the US (= federal)
will some day let those transactions be ... honored.

------
millerski150
Well now you never have to leave the casino

